# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Κατασκευή κλωσομηχανής βήμα βήμα!

## ggamb

Παρακάτω  παρουσιάζω την κατασκευή της κλωσομηχανής μου. Μπορει ίσως να διαφέρει σύγουρα απο άλλες κατασκευές και πολύ περισότερο απο τις έτοιμες του εμπορίου! Παρόλα αυτά το ποσοστό επιτυχίας της ήταν και τις δύο φορές που την χρησιμοποίησα γυρω στο 90% που θεωρείτε άριστο αποτέλεσμα ακόμα και στις  επαγγελματικές. Επομένως δεν μπήκα σε διαδικασία να την αλλάξω γιατι όταν κάτι εχει επιτυχία ποιός ο λόγος να το αλλάξεις? Το ποσοστό επιτυχίας υπολογίζεται με τον παρακάτω  τύπο:
  Ποσοστό επιτυχίας%=[ (αριΘμός νεοσών*100)/αριθμός γονιμοποιημένων αυγών]%
  Η κατασκευή είναι ευκολη και πιστέβω να μπορέσω να σας βοηθήσω να την κάνετε εύκολα. Αρχικά κατασκευάζουμε ενα κουτί απο ότι υλυκό θέλουμε και σε ότι μέγεθος θέλουμε. Στη συνέχεια το μονώνουμε με κάποιο είδος θερμομώνωσης. Στη δηκή μου κατασκευή όσο και αν ακούγεται αντιφατικό και αστείο χρησιμοποιήθηκε ένα παλιό μικρό ψυγείο!!! Είναι μια καλή λύση αν σκευτεί κανείς οτι δεν χρειάζεται ούτε να το κατασκευάσεις ούτε να το μονώσεις γιατι είναι ήδη έτοιμο! Εξάλου μπορεί να βρεθεί σχετικά ευκολα και δωρεάν!
  Αδειάζουμε λοιπόν το περιεχόμενο του ψυγείου. Βγαζουμε τα πάντα ράφια, συρτάρια, κατάψυξη, Θερμοστάτες και λαμπάκια. Αφαιρούμε και το μοτέρ για να κάνουμε την κατασκευή πιο ελαφριά. Τι μας έμεινε λοιπόν? Ενα Θερμομωνομένο κουτί!
  Τωρα ήρθε η ώρα να τοποθετήσω μια φωτογραφία ώς σημείο αναφοράς.

  Κατασκευάζουμε μία βάση για 4 ντουί ή περισότερα ανάλογα με το μέγεθος της μηχανής. Προσπαθούμε να ισομοιράσουμε στο χώρο τις λάμπες που πρεπει να είναι πυρακτώσεως και όχι οικονομίας! Θερμότητα Θέλουμε όχι φώς! Συνδέουμε τις λάμπες παράλληλα και στην συνέχεια τις συνδέουμε στην εξοδο του διακόπτη ισχύος. Πως γίνετε αυτό Θα το πούμε παρακάτω. Καλό είναι να βάλουμε πολές λάμπες μικρής ισχύος ωστε άν καεί κάποια να καλήψουν την απώλεια της οι υπόλοιπες. Τα πόσα watts θα χρησιμοποιηθούνε εξαρτάτε απο πολούς παράγοντες παντως θα πρέπει να είναι τόσα ωστε η θέρμανση να μην γίνεται ούτε αυτόματα, γιατι ο διακόπτης δα αναβοσβήνει πολύ γρήγορα με κήνδυνο να χαλάσει αλλα ουτε και πολύ αργα, γιατι όταν θα ανοίγουμε την πόρτα για να γυρίσουμε τα αυγά μετά θα αργεί πολύ να επανέλθει η θερμοκρασία. Ακόμα ενας παράγοντας είναι και η εποχή που χρησιμοποιούμε την μηχανή. Για παράδειχμα τον Φλεβάρη την δούλευα με 4 60αρες λάμπες ενώ τον Σεμπτέβρη με 2 25άρες. Τι λάμπες θα χρειαστείτε λοιπόν θα το δείτε με παρατήρηση δύο τρείς μέρες. Κάτω απο τις λάμπες τοποθετούμε μιά σχαρίτσα (απο το ψυγείο μη βιαστείτε να πετάξετε τα πάντα!) και επάνω της ένα κομάτι λαμαρίνα. Γιατί? Για να μήν χτυπάει απευθείας η θερμότητα απο τις λάμπες τα αυγά και το αισθητήριο. Γιατί μεταλική λαμαρίνα? Για να κρατάει θερμότητα και να την απελευθερώνει αργά στο χώρο μετά το σβήσιμο των λαμπτήρων. Η θερμοκρασία δεν θα πρέπει να πεφτει ούτε κάτω απο το κατώτερο όριο του θερμοστάτη ούτε να πάει πάνω απο το ανώτερο όριο! Η επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία είναι 37,7C για την επώαση και 37,2C για την εκκόλαψη,(τρεις τελευταίες μέρες). Τα όρια που θα δώσουμε στον θερμοστάτη θα είναι 37,6 το κατώτερο και 37,8 το ανώτερο και αντίστοιχα 37,1 και 37,3 για την εκκόλαψη. Τα αυγά περιέχουν μεγάλο μέρος υγρού σε κάθε στάδιο της ανάπτυξης του εμβρύου και δεν χάνουν ευκολα την θερμοκρασία τους. Η θερμοκρασία τους θα είναι ο μέσος όρος της κατώτερης με την ανώτερη δηλαδή η επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία! 
  Στο κάτω μέρος τοποθετούμε το καλάθι μας που σε εμένα είναι ένα ξύλινο συρτάρι εκει μέσα τοποθετούμε τα αυγά και επάνω τους στο κέντρο του καλαθιού ακουμπαμε τον αισθητήρα.
  Πως κατασκευάζουμε τον αυτοματισμό? 
  Προμηθευόμαστε έναν θερμοστάτη που περιλαμβάνει και τον αισθητήρα. Εγώ εχω τον eliwell (electronic control instrumentation). Και εναν διακόπτη ισχύος, γνωστό ως ρελέ. Συνδέουμε την επαφή του θερμοστάτη στο πηνίο του ρελέ και μέσα απο τις επαφές του ρελέ τροφοδοτούμε τις λάμπες. Η συνδεσμολογία υπάρχει και στις οδηγείες χρήσης του θερμοστάτη.

  Απαραίτητο είναι να σταντάρουμε τον θερμοστάτη απο το μενού του οργάνου!!!! 
  Πως θα το κάνουμε? Ο ασφαλέστερος και ευκολότερος τόπος είναι να μετρήσουμε με ένα θερμόμετρο την θερμοκρασία του σώματος μας (το γνωστό θερμόμετρο που χρησιμοποιούμε όταν είμαστε άρρωστοι) στη συνέχεια βάζουμε το αισθητήριο στην μασχάλη μας και αφού σταθεροποιηθεί ρυθμίζουμε άν χρειάζετε την διαφορά  σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες χρήσης του θερμοστάτη. Προσοχή είναι ένα πολύ σημαντικό βήμα γιατο σε εμένα ο θερμοστάτης εδειχνε 1,5 βαθμό κάτω απο την πραγματική θερμοκρασία την πρώτη φορά που έβαλα 10 δοκιμαστικά αυγά και κατάλαβα πως κάτι δεν πάει καλά απο τα στραβά δαχτυλάκια των νεωσων και απο το μικρό ποσοστο επιτυχίας  (50%). Βέβαια τα πουλάκια εχουν τώρα γίνει κότες και δεν αντιμετοπίζουν κανένα πρόβλημα. Γενικά με μικρή διαφορά της θερμοκρασίας προς τα πάνω έχουμε απότομη μείωση της εκκολαπτικότητας, εμβρυακή θνησιμότητα και παραμορφομένους νεοσούς! Αν η θερμοκρασία φτάσει τους 40 ακόμα και για 3 ώρες μόνο μπορεί η εμβρυακή θνησιμότητα να φτάσει το 100%! Οι νεωσοί είναι ανθεκτικότεροι σε χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες και σε προσωρινή ψύξη!
  Υγρασία! Τα αυγά κατα την θέρμανση τους χάνουν ενα ποσοστό απο τα υγρά τους , αυτό δεν πρέπει να ξεπεράσει το 10% του συνολικού βάρους τους και αυτή η τιμή είναι και η επιθυμητή. Αν τα αυγά δεν χάσουν αυτό το ποσοστό οι νεοσοί θα έχουν πρισμένες και μαλακές κυλίτσες και ομφαλίτιδες. Αν χάσουν παραπάνω θα είναι αδροί και αφυδατομένοι. Τα ποσοστά υγρασίας που θα πρέπει να έχουμε είναι 55-60% κατα την επώαση και 65-70% κατα την εκκόλαψη. Επομένως πρεπει μέσα στην μηχανή να τοποθετήσουμε ενα δοχείο με νερό που να δημιουργεί την απαραίτητη υγρασία. Οσο μεγαλήτερη είναι η επιφάνεια του δοχείου που θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε τόσο μεγαλύτερο θα είναι και το ποσοστό υγρασίας που θα πάρουμε. Πως θα ρυθμίσουμε την επιθυμητή θερμοκρασία? Εδω χρειαζόμαστε λίγο χρόνο πολλές δοκιμές σε δοχεία και ένα υγρασιόμετρο. Πρεπει απαραίτητα να προμηθευτούμε ενα ρολόι απο αυτα που κυκλοφορούν και κρατάνε στην μνήμη τους μέγιστες και ελάχιστες θερμοκρασίες. Το τοποθετούμε μεσα και ανοίγουμε και κλείνουμε την πόρτα δύο φορές την ημέρα πρωι και βράδυ για κανα 2-3 λεπτά, γιατι αυτό θα κάνουμε και όταν θα χρησιμοποιούμε την μηχανή και θα γυρίζουμε τα αυγά. Κραταμε μεγιστες και ελάχιστες τιμές και υπολογίζοντας τον μέσο όρο εχουμε την υγρασία που επικρατεί κατα το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα στη μηχανή μας.Αφου βρούμε την  επιφάνεια που χρειάζεται για 55% υγρασία υπολογίζουμε το εμβαδό της και βρίσκουμε ένα δοχείο που να έχει 10% μεγαλύτερη επιφάνεια για να χρησιμοποιήσουμε στη εκκόλαψη. Εμενα με βοήθησε λίγο η τύχη και το βρήκα αμέσως χρησιμοποιώ για την επώαση ενα κομένο μπουκάλι αναψυκτικού του 1,5 λίτρου και ένα του ενός λίτρου που κατα την εκκόλαψη γίνονται και τα δύο του 1,5 λίτρου.

  Τα έχω τοποθετημένα και τα δύο στην πόρτα του ψυγείου. Χρειάζεται παρακολούθηση γιατι μπορεί να εξατμηστεί το νερό και καθαρισμός της επιφάνειας απο τα άλατα που δημιουργούνται γιατι εμποδίζουν την εξάτμηση και μειώνουν την υγρασία στο χώρο. Προσοχή μην χρησιμοποιήσετε και εσεις ακριβώς τα ίδια δοχεία γιατι ο χώρος της μηχανής σας μπορεί να είναι μικρότερος ή μεγαλύτερος απο τον δικό μου.
  Γυρισμα των αυγών: Τα αυγά πρέπει να γυρίζονται τακτικά ωστε να μην κολίσει το έμβρυο στην υποκελύφια μεμβράνη και παραμορφωθεί η πεθάνει! Το γύρισμα πρέπει να γίνετε μέχρι την 15 ημέρα επωασης απο την πρώτη μέρα της επώασης για τα έμβρυα της κότας. Σύμφωνα με πειράματα έχουμε:
  Καμία αναστροφή   ποσοστο εκκόλαψης 29%
  Τις 7 πρώτες μέρες της επώασης    78%
  Τις 14 πρώτες μέρες της επώασης 95%
  Τις 18 πρώτες μέρες της επώασης 92%
  Τα αυγά στις αυτόματες μηχανές γυρίζονται κάθε μία ώρα αλλα στην χειροκίνητη μηχανή δυο γυρίσματα την ημέρα επαρκούν πρωί βράδυ ώστε να έρθει το κάτω μερος του αυγού επάνω. Το γυρισμα καλό είναι να γίνετε την ίδια ώρα δηλαδή π.χ.  9 το πρωί και 9 το βράδυ. Θα πρέπει να έχουμε σημαδέψει τα αυγά για να φαίνεται η πάνω και η κάτω πλευρά. Το γυρισμά πρεπει να γίνετε απαλά γιατι το έμβρυο επιπλέει μέσα σε ένα υγρό και μπορεί να τραυματιστεί με απότομες κινήσεις και χτυπήματα παρα το υγρ’ο που το προστατεύει απο αυτά.
  Την 20η ημέρα θα δούμε τα μικρά να εχουν τρυπίσει το αυγό και θα τα ακούσουμε να φωνάζουν δεν πρέπει όμως να τα πειράξουμε ή να τα βοηθήσουμε να βγούνε η 21η ημέρα είναι η ημέρα που θα βγούνε και ΜΟΝΑ τους! Στην φύση ισχύει ο νόμος του ισχυρού και να βοηθήσουμε εναν νεοσό να βγεί αν δεν μπορεί μόνος του μετα απο λίγες μέρες μπορει να πεθάνει!
  Καλή επιτυχία στην κατασκευή σας και καλή επώαση!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πάρα πολύ καλή δουλειά...αφού είχες ποσοστό επιτυχίας περίπου 90% τότε σου λέω ότι κάνει την ίδια δουλειά με μια πανάκριβη του εμπορίου....!!!

----------


## adreas

Μοτέρ  για  ανακύκλωση αέρα  έχεις  δεν θυμάμαι  να  το διάβασα;

----------


## ggamb

όχι δεν έχω! Έχω γράψει ότι διαφέρει σε πολλά σημεία από τις περισότερες αλλά με τέτοια ποσοστά επιτυχίας και μάλιστα δυο φορές δεν σκοπεύω να αλλάξω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

> όχι δεν έχω! Έχω γράψει ότι διαφέρει σε πολλά σημεία από τις περισότερες αλλά με τέτοια ποσοστά επιτυχίας και μάλιστα δυο φορές δεν σκοπεύω να αλλάξω ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!


δεν χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις κάτι!!!

----------


## κώστας φ.

με έβαλες στην πρίζα...........πολύ καλή μαγκιά, να σαι καλά............. :Love0030:  :Love0030:  :Love0030:

----------


## geog87

πολυ καλη η πατεντα σου!!!!!σ'ευχαριστουμε!!!

----------


## orion

ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! το θεμα είναι που θα βρούμε α) ψυγείο εν καιρό κρίσης  :: , β) μικρό ψυγείο για καναρινοαυγά  :Anim 63:

----------


## teo24

> ΜΠΡΑΒΟ!!! το θεμα είναι που θα βρούμε α) ψυγείο εν καιρό κρίσης , β) μικρό ψυγείο για καναρινοαυγά


Εδω τα καλα ψυγεια,ξεπουλαω.Χωρις πλακα εχω 1 διπορτο στην αποθηκη που δεν εχει καλη αποδοση η συντηρηση και γι'αυτο το λογο εγινε βιβλιοθηκη μεχρι να βρω χρονο να το πεταξω.Αν το θες γειτονα ελα παρτο.

----------


## geofil

Μπράβο Γιώργο. Συγχαρητήρια για το ποσοστό που πέτυχες.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Αν ήσασταν Ηράκλειο.... θα σας καβάτζωνα όσα ψυγεία θέλετε και σε ότι διαστάσεις θέλετε !!! Αλλά......  μπορείτε να κάνετε το εξής : για μεγάλες ηλεκτρικές συσκευές τηλεφωνήστε στό 210 8064402 και ρωτήστε τους σε ποια σημεία των Αθηνών μαζεύονται η συσκευές και ζητήστε τους μια στο free !!! 

Αν και βρήκα τα σημεία όσοι ενδιαφέρεστε πηγαίνετε εδώ :

**Δίκτυο Συλλογής Ηλεκτρονικών Συσκευών του Δήμου Αθηναίων*

*Κεντρικά : Ιερά Οδός 151 - Αμαξοστάσιο Τηλ.: 1595* 
*Πλατεία Συντάγματος* 
*Πλατεία Κοραή* 
*Λ. Κηφισίας & Λ. Αλεξάνδρας* 
*Λ. Μεσογείων & Λ. Κατεχάκη* 
*Φωκ. Νέγρη & Ι. Δροσοπούλου* 
*Υμηττού & Χρεμωνίδου, Παγκράτι* 
*Πλατεία Μάχης Αναλατου (ΙΚΑ Ν. ΚΟΣΜΟΥ)* 
*Πλατεία Αγ. Ιωάννη Κυνηγού (Μετρό Αγ. Ιωάννη)* 
*Πλατεία Αθ. Κανελλόπουλου (Μετρό Πανόρμου)* 
*Πλατεία Αγ. Παντελεήμονα (Αχαρνών)* 
*Πλατεία Μαδρίτης (Βασ. Αλεξάνδρου & Βασίδα)*
*Πλατεία Σωτήρη Πέτρουλα (Λένορμαν)* 
*Πλατεία Μαβίλη* 
*Πλατεία Ασωμάτων (ΗΣΑΠ Θησείου)* 
*Πλατεία Ομονοίας* 
*Πλατεία Κανάρη (Κυψέλη)* 
*Πλατεία Βικτωρίας* 
*Μαυρομματαίων & Κοδριγκτώνος* 
*Περσεφόνης & Πειραιώς (Γκάζι)* 
*Λ. Αχαρνών & Στρ. Κάλλαρη (ΗΣΑΠ Κάτω Πατησίων)* 
*Λ. Αλεξάνδρας & Πανόρμου (Μετρό Αμπελοκήπων)* 
*Άγιος Ελευθέριος (Αχαρνών)* 
*Πατησίων & Αγ. Λαύρας (ΗΣΑΠ Άνω Πατησίων)*
*Πλατεία Αγ. Ανδρέα (Τραλλέων & Αγ. Ανδρέα)* 
*(Ραδ.Σταθ. 9,84) Πειραιώς, Γκάζι Τηλ.: 2103467720

Επίσης συσκευές μαζεύονται και στα κοντινά σας μεγάλα πολυκαταστήματα ηλεκτρικών συσκευών. Συνήθως πολύ κοντά τους, έχουν κοντέινερ (όπως έχουμε εμείς στην πρώην δουλειά μου) !! Μπορείτε και από εκεί !! *

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιώργο πολύ ωραία όσα μας έγραψες. Έμαθα αρκετά. με τα ίδια υλικά είχα φτιάξει και εγώ την δική μου. 

στο νερό για να μην πιάνει αυτή την κρούστα επάνω έριχνα 2-3 σταγόνες χλωρίνη.

καλύτερα θα ήταν το δοχείο που βάζεις τα αυγά να είναι πλαστικό για ποιο εύκολο καθάρισμα.

για αερισμό τι έχεις κάνει?

----------


## ggamb

βάζω στην πόρτα ένα λαμακι και δεν κλείνει τελείως κάνει μια χαραμάδα και κυκλοφορεί από εκεί ο αέρας,ξεχασα να το αναφέρω.

----------


## adreas

Παράξενο  φίλε  μου χωρίς  βεντιλατέρ  πως στο  διάολο  γίνετε ανακύκλωση  του  αέρα. Αφού  το ζεστό  πάει  απάνω.

----------


## adreas

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ggamb

Φίλε ανδρέα τώρα που είδα την δική σου κατασκευή καταλαβαίνω γιατι σου  φαίνεται περιεργη η δική μου! Εμένα εχει μόνο ενα συρτάρι και εκεί  τοποθετούνται όλα τα αυγά σε ένα επίπεδο! πιό πάνω σαφώς και έχει  μεγαλύτερη θερμοκρασία και πιο κάτω μικρότερη! αυτή όμως η διαφορά  θερμοκρασίας εξασφαλίζει και τον αερισμό στη μηχανή μου. Ο θερμός αέρας  φευγει απο την πάνω σχισμή της πόρτας και τη θέση του ερχετε να καλύψει  κρύος αέρας απο την κάτω σχισμή! Ετσι εξασφαλίζεται ενας συνεχής  αερισμός με σταθερή αργή ροή που εξασφαλίζει παροχή οξυγόνου στα εμβρυα  και αποφέυγονται θερμά ρεύματα αέρα που αφυδατώνουν τα αυγά. Η δική μου  μηχανή έτυχε και εχει άριστα αποτελέσματα και πιστέβω πως και όλα τα  πιστά αντίγραφα της οτι θα έχουν τα ίδια ποσοστα επιτυχίας! Οταν λέω  πιστα αντίγραφα δεν ενοώ να είναι όμοια ως προς τα υλικά αλλα ως προς  την λογική λειτουργείας. Αν και τα υλικά ειναι ευκολα και οικονομικά.
Καλη επιτυχία στις εκκολάψεις σου! αυγά Χήνας εχεις βάλει??
Αν  δεν το ξέρεις ήδη να σου πώ οτι οι χήνες πρεπει να είναι σε ζευγάρια  για να εχεις γόνιμα αυγά γιατι είναι μονογαμικά πουλιά και χρειάζονται  απαραίτητα λιμνούλα για να γίνει η πράξη αναπαραγωγής!
Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμα? είδα οτι έχεις αυγά απο διάφορα είδη, δεν κατεβάζεις την θερμοκρασία κατα την εκκόλαψη? αν το κάνεις δεν δημιουργείτε πρόβλημα στα αυγά που συνεχίζουν την επώαση τους? και τα υπολοίματα της εκκόλαψης δεν δημιουργούν μικροβιακό φορτίο στα αυγά που συνεχίζουν? Ρωτάω γιατι μου είχαν δώσει και εμένα λίγα αυγα χήνας και δεν τα εβαλα μαζί με της κότας για τους παραπάνω λόγους που πηγάζουν απο τη διαφορά στις ημέρες επώασης!

----------


## ggamb

Και κάτι ακόμα που θα επρεπε να γράψω στο αρχικό μου post γιατι τα  μεγάλα ποσοστά επιτυχίας μπορούν να εξασφαλιστούν μόνο απο καλά αυγά! 
Τα  αυγά πρεπει να διατηρούνται γύρω στους 15-16C όταν διατηρούνται για  διάστημα μικρότερο των 7 ημερών και να αναστρέφονται καθημερινά
Οταν τα αυγά διατηρούνται για περισότερες απο 7 ημέρες πρεπει να βρίσκονται σε θερμοκρασία 10-12C 
Θερμοκρασίες  αρκετά μικρότερες θα παγώσουν το έμβρυο και αρκετά μεγαλύτερες θα  ξεκινήσουν την ανάπτυξη του με αργούς ρυθμούς με αποτελεσμα να  εξασθενηθεί και να πεθάνει.

ΣΗΜΑΝΤΗΚΟ! τα αυγά πρίν απο την τοποθέτηση τους στη μηχανή θα πρέπει να έχουν θερμοκρασία απο 20 έως 25 βαθμούς C!

Πολά  είδη πτηνών εχουν σαν χαρακτηριστικό της φυλής μικρά ποσοστά  εκκολαπτικότητας, σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν ευθηνόμαστε εμείς καλό είναι  να ψάχνουμε και αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό για κάθε πτηνό που εκτρέφουμε  για να ξέρουμε τι να περιμένουμε!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Γιωργο στην δικια μου δεν κατεβαζα την θερμοκρασια στην επωαση γιατι εβαζα αυγα με διαφορά ημερων. 

αν θες γραψε τις εσωτερικες διαστασεις του ψυγειου.

----------


## joncr

καλημερα. Νομιζω 2 ανεμιστιρακια ψηξης απο επεξεγαστη υπολογιστη (οχι ανεμιστηρες του πυργου ή του τροφοδοτικου) , και 2 τρυπες ( πανω και κατω) 30 -40 χιλ  με ενα ποτηροτρυπανο , θα ελυναν το θεμα του αερισμου.. Μια ιδεα λεω. Μαλιστα στην κατω τρυπα απο θα ειναι η εισαγωγη του αερα θα μπορουσαμε να τποθετησουμε εξωτερικα ενα διατριτο κουτακι με μια λαμπα ετσι ωστε να μην μπαινει παγωμενος αερας τον χειμωνα . Αυτο φυσικα θα ηθελε πειραματισμο.

----------


## ggamb

Οι εσωτερικές διαστάσεις είναι M50cm Y65cm και Β45cm. Κάθε κατασκευή θελει πειραματισμό πριν την χρήση και παρακολούθηση για αρκετές μερες! Και κάτι ακόμα που σκεφτηκα είναι οτι άν το κουτί γείνει ξύλινο π.χ. μπορει να μην έχει την ίδια αντίδραση στην συγκεκριμένη ποσότητα νερού. Μορεί να είναι πιο ξηρό μέσα γιατι θα απορροφάτε ενα μερος της υγρασίας απο το ξύλο ή πιο υγρό γιατι μπορει απο κάποιο στάδιο και μετά το ξύλο να δείνει την υγρασία που απορροφά. Καλύτερη λύση για μένα μετα το ψυγείο είναι η χρήση φύλων φελιζόλ ή πολυουρεθάνης!

----------


## joncr

Πολυ καλη συμπεριφορα θα πρεπει να εχουν τα πανεν πολυερεθανης. Τα εχω χρησιμοποιησει σε αλλες κατασκευες με εντυπωσιακα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> βάζω στην πόρτα ένα λαμακι και δεν κλείνει τελείως κάνει μια χαραμάδα και κυκλοφορεί από εκεί ο αέρας,ξεχασα να το αναφέρω.


βαλε απο ενα λαμακι αριστερα και δεξια στο πανω μερος της πορτας, απο την μια θα μπαινει ο αερας και απο την αλλη θα βγαινει και θα κανει κυκλο ο αερας. πρεπει να ειναι και οι δυο τρυπες στο επανω μερος.

----------

